# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Visa - Hộ chiếu là gì

## hangnt

*Visa là gì?*

Visa (còn gọi là thị thực nhập cảnh) là một loại chứng nhận quan trọng do chính phủ một nước cấp cho người nước ngoài muốn đến nước họ. Thông thuờng visa được cấp bằng cách đóng vào sổ hộ chiếu.

Tại Việt nam, visa nhập cảnh được cấp cho người nước ngoài có thể phân biệt các loại:

Visa du lịch: có giá trị 30 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh, thường được cấp cho khách du lịch, được quyền nhập xuất cảnh một lần qua các cửa khẩu quốc tế. Có thể được gia hạn nếu có lý do chính đáng.Visa thương mại: có giá trị từ 90 ngày đến 180 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh, thường được cấp cho người nước ngoài đến kinh doanh hoặc tìm kiếm cơ hội đầu tư, được quyền nhập xuất cảnh nhiều lần qua các cửa khẩu quốc tế. Có thể được gia hạn nếu có lý do chính đáng.Giấy phép tạm trú: có giá trị từ một năm kể từ ngày nhập cảnh, thường được cấp cho người nước ngoài đến làm việc thường xuyên hoặc đầu tư, được quyền nhập cảnh qua các cửa khẩu quốc tế. Có thể được gia hạn nếu có lý do chính đáng.

Công dân Việt nam muốn nhập cảnh các nước phải liên hệ với văn phòng đại diện Đại sứ quán hoặc lãnh sự quán của nước đó tại nơi gần nhất để xin visa nhập cảnh vào nước đó. Việc trước tiên là Bạn phải có hộ chiếu do chính phủ Việtnam cấp trước khi xin visa này.

*Passport là gì?*

Hộ chiếu (passport) là một loại giấy tờ quan trọng do một chính phủ cấp cho công dân nước mình như một Giấy Phép Ðược Quyền Xuất Cảnh khỏi đất nước và Ðược Quyền Nhập Cảnh trở lại từ nước ngoài.

Hộ chiếu Việt nam hiện nay có thể chia làm 03 loại:

Hộ chiếu Phổ Thông (Popular Passport): được cấp cho mọi công dân Việt nam, có hộ khẩu và Chứng minh nhân dân, có đầy đủ quyền công dân. Hộ chiếu có giá trị trong vòng 05 năm kể từ ngày cấp, được quyền đến tất cả các nước. Người cầm hộ chiếu này khi nhập cảnh tại các cửa khẩu quốc tế phải qua các lối đi thông thường và có thể được miễn visa nhập cảnh theo qui định của các nước đến. Người du học hoặc xuất cảnh định cư cũng sử dụng hộ chiếu phổ thông.Hộ Chiếu Công Vụ (Official Passport): được cấp cho các quan chức chính phủ đi nước ngoài do công vụ của nhà nước. Hộ chiếu có giá trị trong vòng 05 năm kể từ ngày cấp, được quyền đến tất cả các nước. Người cầm hộ chiếu này có quyền ưu tiên qua các cổng đặc biệt khi nhập cảnh và được ưu tiên miễn visa nhập cảnh theo qui định của nước đến.Hộ Chiếu Ngoại Giao (Diplomatic Passport): được cấp cho các quan chức ngoại giao của chính phủ đi nước ngoài công tác. Hộ chiếu có giá trị trong vòng 05 năm kể từ ngày cấp, được quyền đến tất cả các nước. Người cầm hộ chiếu này có quyền ưu tiên qua các cổng ưu tiên đặc biệt khi nhập cảnh và được ưu tiên miễn visa nhập cảnh theo qui định của nước đến._

Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## canon

ôi, hồi xưa mình cứ tưởng visa với hộ chiếu là 1  :cuoi1:

----------

